# Fantasy Money?



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm intrigued. Any hints on what this will cover?


----------



## Morrus (Aug 23, 2006)

It's "prop money".  Print out on cards and cut out.  Various denominations.

Copper - 1, 5, 10, 50, 100. 
Silver - 1, 5, 10, 50, 100. 
Gold - 1, 5, 10, 50, 100, 1,000, 10,000. 
Platinum - 1, 5, 10, 50, 100, 1,000, 10,000. 

Each type illustrated, of course.  Will be in two sizes ("deluxe" 5.25 x 2.25, 6 per page, and a "budget"  version 3.5 x 1.5, 12 per page) (all in the ZIP package).  Coloured and b/w versions of each, also (coloured versions shaded according to the coin metal type, b/w versions you either print as-is or print on coloured card of your choice).


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 23, 2006)

Very clever!


----------



## Morrus (Aug 25, 2006)

Here's an example of the style we're going for.  Note that this is NOT from the product!  It's just a concept piece which Stefan of TOGC threw together for me.  The art here's more cartoony than the style we'll be using, and we're planning on "theming" different metal types (for example, all the Gold cards will be race themed, the Silver cards magic themed, the Copper monster themed, the Platinum location themed).  We'll have one single "back" for the cards, a pattern rather than a picture.


----------

